# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Παλμοτροφοδοτικο πολλαπλων εξοδων  5V/1.5A, 42V/1A, 3.3V/2.1A, 24V/2.1A

## thanasis 1

Γεια σας,εχω ενα παλμοτροφοδοτικο που βγαζει τις τασεις 5V/1.5A, 42V/1A, 3.3V/2.1A, 24V/2.1A,το συγκεκριμενο τροφοδοτικο απο την μανα του ειχε γυαλοχαρτασισμενο το μοσφετ,καποιες αντιστασεις,τον pwm κοντρολερ και δυο απο τις τεσσερις διπλοδιοδους(τα οποια ολα τσουρουφλισμενα).Αλλαχτηκαν ολα τα καμμενα και δοκιμαστηκε,μετρησα σωστες τασεις στις εξοδους και ειπα να δοκιμασω και με φορτιο πως συμπεριφερεται.Βαζοντας λοιπον φορτιο στην εξοδο των 24V ολα καλα οπως επισης και σε ολες τις αλλες τασεις εξοδου,το θεμα ειναι το εξης οτι μετα απο αρκετη ωρα λειτουργιας μου καιει την ασφαλεια.

1)Η ασφαλεια που ειχε πριν δεν ξερω τι ηταν ειχε σκασει,εγω εβαζα ασφαλεια των χαρακτηριστικων που πρεπει(τα αναγραφει πανω στην πλακετα) αλλα ταχειας αντιδρασης και οχι βραδειας!

2)Εκανα μετρησεις στον pwm κοντρολερ(voltage reference,i sense...) και τις διαβαζω σωστες,μονο στην ταση τροφοδοσιας του εχω ενα θεμα,μολις το ανοιγω το τροφοδοτικο πηγαινει 13.7V και στην συνεχεια ανεβαινει σιγα σιγα δεν σταθεροποιειται.Εχω αλλαξει πυκνωτες στην τροφοδοσια του!

3)Στο τσιπ HA17431 μετραω 2.35 volt reference,το θυριστορ ελεγχθηκε και ηταν καλο αλλα αλλαχθηκε.

4)Εχουν ελεχθει ολες οι διοδοι,η γεφυρα,το θερμιστορ,το βαριακ,τα τρανσιστορ,optocoupler και ολα ειναι καλα.

Οσο αφαρα τις τασεις η αληθεια ειναι οτι π.χ. στην εξοδο των 5v μετραω 4.75v και γενικα εχω μια μικρη μειωση σε ολες τις τασεις,ετσι αλλαξα τους πυκνωτες σε ολες τις εξοδους αλλα δεν ηταν σε αυτους το προβλημα,αλλα οι περισσοτεροι ηθελαν αλλαγη.Τωρα οσο αφορα το μοσφετ που εχω βαλει δεν νομιζω να προκαλει καποιο προβλημα(δεν γνωριζω ποιο ειχε).

Τωρα το θεμα ειναι οτι μου καει την ασφαλεια μετα απο ωρα,να προκαλειται απο το θυριστορ σαν προστασια ή απο το βαριακ??
Μηπως σε αυτα τα τροφοδοτικα πολλαπλων εξοδων πρεπει να εχει φορτιο σε ολες τις εξοδους για την ομαλη λειτουργια του και οχι οπως εκανα εγω δηλαδη να εχω συνδεση φορτιο μονο σε μια εξοδο??

Ενα datasheet της συγκεκριμενης σειρας τροφοδοτικου ειναι εδω.

Φωτογραφιες απο το τροφοδοτικο:

https://ibb.co/YZK5Ksn
https://ibb.co/dtpWWRD
https://ibb.co/GsqNRW7
https://ibb.co/mXfc0mY
https://ibb.co/wSg0Kmm

----------


## thanasis 1

Kαποια γνωμη?? :Confused1:

----------


## kostaspan

Σύστημα ψύξης? 
Μήπως ανεβαίνει πολύ η θερμοκρασία? (Operating Temp. Range ..................................................  ..............-20°C to +50°C (Full Load))

----------


## thanasis 1

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι απο την μερια του δευτερευοντος θερμαινεται αρκετα,ζεστενεται πολυ η πλακετα αν το αφησεις πολυ ωρα ακομα και χωρις καποιο φορτιο!Οι διοδοι και το μοσφετ ζεσταινονται φυσιολογικα.
Απο την αλλη ομως εχουν ελεγχει τα παντα και ειναι ολα καλα καθως και καποιες μετρησεις που εγιναν εδειχναν σωστες,βεβαια ολες οι εξοδοι εχουν μια μειωση 20%.
Θα υπηρχε περιπτωση να φταιει που οι ασφαλιες που βαζω ειναι ταχειας αντιδρασης??Γιατι και τις δυο φορες μου εχουν καει οταν παω να ανοιξω το τροφοδοτικο,μηπως θελει βραδειας επειδη στην αρχη που το ανοιγω μεχρι να φορτισει ο μεγαλος πυκνωτης υπαρχουν αιχμες και να τις καιει???
Δεν ξερω τι αλλο να ψαξω!

----------


## gep58

> το θεμα ειναι το εξης οτι μετα απο αρκετη ωρα λειτουργιας μου καιει την ασφαλεια.





> Γιατι και τις δυο φορες μου εχουν καει οταν παω να ανοιξω το τροφοδοτικο


Αναφέρεις δύο περιπτωσεις που δεν συνάδουν. Αποφάσισε ποιά από τις 2 θέλεις να κρατήσεις.
Σε όλα τα παλμοτροφοδοτικά στην είσοδό τους χρησιμοποιούνται ασφάλειες βραδείας (Τ).

----------


## thanasis 1

Βασικα μετα το καταλαβα γιωργο οτι τελικα μου τις καιει  αφου το ανοιξω και οχι κατα την λειτουργια!

1)Εχω μια μειωση 20% σε ολες τις τασεις μετρωντας με το πολυμετρο.

2)Ζεσταινατε γρηγορα η μερια του δευτερευοντος,ολη η μερια της πλακετας και κατ επεκταση ολη η πλακετα.

3)Πλεον εβαλα μια ασφαλεια βραδειας και δεν μου την εκαψε ξανα αλλα ζεστεναιτε πολυ!Το μοσφετ και οι διπλοδιοδοι εχουν φισιολογικη θερμοκρασια.

----------


## gep58

> Η αληθεια ειναι οτι απο την μερια του δευτερευοντος θερμαινεται αρκετα,ζεστενεται πολυ η πλακετα αν το αφησεις πολυ ωρα ακομα και χωρις καποιο φορτιο





> 2)Ζεσταινατε γρηγορα η μερια του δευτερευοντος,ολη η μερια της πλακετας και κατ επεκταση ολη η πλακετα





> Το μοσφετ και οι διπλοδιοδοι εχουν φισιολογικη θερμοκρασια.


Μήπως στις εξόδους υπάρχουν αντιστάσεις ορισμού ελάχιστου φορτίου και από εκεί προκύπτει αυτή η γρήγορη αύξηση θερμοκρασίας?
Νομίζω εύκολα μπορείς να καταλάβεις ποιά εξαρτήματα είναι αυτά που ζεστένονται πρώτα αφού όπως λες και χωρίς φορτίο συμβαίνει



> 1)Εχω μια μειωση 20% σε ολες τις τασεις μετρωντας με το πολυμετρο.


Μπορείς να διαπιστώσεις αν το σήμα του FB είναι αυτό που πρέπει να είναι αν θεωρήσουμε (δεν μπορώ να το γνωρίζω) ότι ο σχεδιασμός του κυκλώματος αυτού ορίζεται από το γνωστό TL431 και κάποιο optocoupler

----------


## thanasis 1

> Μήπως στις εξόδους υπάρχουν αντιστάσεις ορισμού ελάχιστου φορτίου και από εκεί προκύπτει αυτή η γρήγορη αύξηση θερμοκρασίας?
> Νομίζω εύκολα μπορείς να καταλάβεις ποιά εξαρτήματα είναι αυτά που ζεστένονται πρώτα αφού όπως λες και χωρίς φορτίο συμβαίνει.


Ναι γιωργο αν δεις και τις φωτογραφιες πιο πανω σε καθε εξοδο εχει και  απο μια αντισταση,οπου σε συνδιασμο με την θερμανση του μετασχηματιστη  ζεστενεται αρκετα εως πολυ η πλακετα.
Βεβαια ειναι ολα τοσο  στριμωγμενα που λογικο ειναι να θερμαινεται τοσο πολυ,μπορει να ειναι  και φυσιολογικο απλα εμενα να μου φενεται υπερβολικο.




> Μπορείς να διαπιστώσεις αν το σήμα του FB είναι αυτό που πρέπει να είναι αν θεωρήσουμε (δεν μπορώ να το γνωρίζω) ότι ο σχεδιασμός του κυκλώματος αυτού ορίζεται από το γνωστό TL431 και κάποιο optocoupler


Οσο αφαρα τις τασεις τωρα,το συγκεκριμενο τροφοτικο φoραει το HA17431VP οπου μετραω 2.43V(απ οτι βλεπω στο datasheet κυμαινεται απο 2.475V - 2.525V) ενω στον ακροδεκτη VFB του UC3843B 2.48V,οποτε ειναι ενταξει.
Επισης  κατι κουλο που δεν εχω δει ξανα ειναι οτι μετρωντας τις εξοδους  κανονικα με το πολυμετρο δηλαδη βαζοντας το κοκκινο στο + και το μαυρο  στο - μετραω οπως ειπα ενα 20% κατω τις τασεις ενω αν αντιστρεψω τα  καλωδια μετραω τις τασεις σωστα! :Confused1:  :Confused1:

----------


## klik

Μετρα με το πολυμετρο μια μπαταρια 9 ή 12v για να βρεις αν πρεπει να πεταξεις το πολυμετρο ή οχι

----------

thanasis 1 (23-02-21)

----------


## thanasis 1

> Μετρα με το πολυμετρο μια μπαταρια 9 ή 12v για να βρεις αν πρεπει να πεταξεις το πολυμετρο ή οχι


Κλικ μια χαρα δουλευει το πολυμετρο,ειχα και εγω τις αμφιβολιες μου αλλα σωστα μετραει. :Smile: 
Τωρα γιατι γινεται αυτο που αναφερω παραπανω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω.

----------

